# Cages are Decorated for the Holidays!



## FaeryBee

*The four flight cages are decorated for Christmas.

Everybirdie has been having great fun playing with their new toys.





Sparky is particularly proud of his décor.



Sunny has been sleeping in his Christmas Wreath every night since I hung it in his cage. *


----------



## Budgiekeet

Nice job Deb. Do you do House call xmas setups: . You have given me inspiration to do mine. It is time for cage updates too.

To do: 
Saturday-get things ready
Sunday- follow Debs lead
Monday-Tell Deb how nice the weather is here and coax her to come set up xmas cages .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*looks great Deb!  so festive*


----------



## FaeryBee

*:laughing:
Thanks, Rick -- that gave me a nice chuckle this morning.  I'd love to do house call Christmas set-ups. Are we talking about doing just cage decorations or decorating the whole house as well? I recently went to Ohio to help my sister with her decorations... 



Budgiekeet said:



Nice job Deb. Do you do House call xmas setups: . You have given me inspiration to do mine. It is time for cage updates too.

To do: 
Saturday-get things ready
Sunday- follow Debs lead
Monday-Tell Deb how nice the weather is here and coax her to come set up xmas cages .

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Budgiekeet

What ever you want Deb. Linda and I are both working two jobs at the moment so there is nothing up yet . Got to get something ready for the grandkids.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Rick, I don't know how you manage to work two jobs, care for all your birdies and find time for TB as well! I'm in awe of you and Linda.
I often wonder how I ever had time to get anything done when I was working full time. *


----------



## jellyblue

Deb, the cages look wonderful! Full of Christmas awe. I love the wreath. Where did you ever find it?


----------



## aluz

Those are really nice, I'm glad your flock is enjoying the new decorations!


----------



## Angie

Cool Christmas toys. So glad they like them.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jellyblue said:



Deb, the cages look wonderful! Full of Christmas awe. I love the wreath. Where did you ever find it?

Click to expand...

I buy their Christmas toy/decorations from Pet Solutions. Now is the time if you want any as they are currently on sale. 

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Christmas-Gifts-for-Pet-Birds.aspx*


----------



## Jonah

Awesome....stop by southeastern Michigan on your way to Rick's....


----------



## eduardo

*Very nice, Deb! :thumbsup:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Christmas themed Budgie Toys! Who but you, Deb!?!
They set off Sparky's golden glow perfectly - wonderful fun!*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Great job, Deb! I haven't even bought any toys for my crew yet. I think I want to get one of those pinatas. you sure made it nice for them. Happy birdies!

*


----------



## Budget baby

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I buy their Christmas toy/decorations from Pet Solutions. Now is the time if you want any as they are currently on sale.
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Christmas-Gifts-for-Pet-Birds.aspx*


Hey Deb does this place ship overseas do you know?


----------



## LynandIndigo

That is so cool Deb!!! Where did you get the cool Christmas Toys from they are just great ill have to look around for a Christmas toy or hanging toy for Indi for Christmas. Indigo has some new big Christmas bells that he loves ill be posting a video soon. He whistles to the sound of the bell and my singing not that i sing good but i try and Indigo loves the singing... Your cage set up is really wonderful Looks like you guys are ready for the Christmas Sprite...


----------



## despoinaki

I love it!!!!! these are so nice!!!!! well done Deb!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*The cages look great, Deb!  I really love that Sunny sleeps on his wreath.*


----------



## Budgiekin

Loving the Christmas decorations for your boys Deb.  I think it is absolutely adorable that Sparky sleeps in the wreath. My budgie boys tend to stay away from swings.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


FaeryBee said:





I buy their Christmas toy/decorations from Pet Solutions. Now is the time if you want any as they are currently on sale. 

http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Christmas-Gifts-for-Pet-Birds.aspx

Click to expand...




Pretty boy said:



Hey Deb does this place ship overseas do you know?

Click to expand...

Cathy,
I did a Google Search on PetSolutions shipping. The company itself does not ship internationally, but I think if you can find the item through Amazon/PetSolutions you can get it that way. Take a look at this link:





*


----------



## Budget baby

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Cathy,
> I did a Google Search on PetSolutions shipping. The company itself does not ship internationally, but I think if you can find the item through Amazon/PetSolutions you can get it that way. Take a look at this link:
> 
> Amazon.com At a Glance: Petsolutions*


How exciting Deb I am off to do some shopping YOOHOO


----------



## Folkeye

I have the candy cane toy (which Jasper chewed oh so briefly, but it's still in her cage) and that little fork/spoon/knife thing which she loves on the outside of her cage.


----------



## PinkPhoenix

I spent ages on Amazon choosing various toys from that company then went to check out and it said that they cant deliver to UK  Doh! 

Xmas cage looks fantastic, love it!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


PinkPhoenix said:



I spent ages on Amazon choosing various toys from that company then went to check out and it said that they cant deliver to UK  Doh!

Xmas cage looks fantastic, love it!

Click to expand...

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear that.  
I'm sure it was extremely frustrating for you. :hug:*


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends

The cages look great, Deb!


----------



## Aisliyna

Those decorations look amazing! Such a handsome Budgie too


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, everyone! *


----------



## Frannaz

The wreath is fantastic!


----------

